# DRM - Doray Minerals



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

Doray Minerals Limited (DRM) is a dedicated mineral explorer formed in August 2009 for the purpose of acquiring and developing prospective mineral properties. The Company is focused on exploring for gold deposits in Western and South Australia and has assembled a portfolio of exploration properties.

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 24,735,000 
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $5,441,700
*Website:* http://www.dorayminerals.com.au


----------



## prgudula (30 March 2010)

Last Trade  Today's Change  	Volume  	Trades  	Open  	Today's High  	Prev. Close  	Today's Low  	Trading Basis  	
0.625 	0.405  184.091% 	44533855 	4108 	        0.330 	0.700 	0.220 	0.305 	NR 

What a spectacular ride for a given day .... 


SPECTACULAR GOLD INTERSECTIONS FROM ANDY WELL
· Very high-grade gold results from first four holes drilled at Andy Well
· 12m @ 21.47g/t in MNRC001 from 16-28m including 8m @ 29.97g/t from 16-20m
· 8m @ 62.53g/t in MNRC001 from 60-68m including 4m @ 120.71g/t from 60-64m
· 9m @ 42.97g/t in MNRC003 from 45-54m including 3m @ 114.51g/t from 48-51m
· 3m @ 5.22g/t in MNRC004 from 72-75m
· Confirms historic intersections and identifies very high-grade quartz vein lode over
almost 200m strike length
Doray Minerals Limited (ASX: DRM, Doray) is very pleased to announce results from the first
four holes of its maiden drilling programme at Andy Well, within the Meekatharra North Project in
the northern Murchison Region of Western Australia.
The programme was designed to confirm the grade and continuity of historic intersections at the
Wilber prospect by previous explorers and to test the concept that the mineralisation is hosted in
northeast trending structures.
Doray’s Managing Director, Mr Allan Kelly, said the results from the maiden drilling program far
exceeded expectations.
“We were optimistic coming into the drilling program, given our knowledge of the area, but the
results are quite incredible – especially considering these are our first four drill holes,” said Mr
Kelly.
Figure 1 shows the location of the new drill holes in relation to previous drilling and Table 1 lists
all significant intersections from the first four holes MNRC001-004. Results for the next six holes
of the drilling program at Andy Well are awaited.
The new results confirm the existence of a northeast trending zone of very high-grade gold
mineralisation at Wilber characterised by sulphidised quartz vein with visible gold, hosted in
sheared mafics. The new and historic drilling defines a zone of very high-grade gold
mineralisation extending over 100m in a northeast-southwest direction with intersections
including:
· 10m @ 7.20g/t from 82-92m in MEKC63
· 12m@ 21.47g/t from 16-28m in MNRC001; and
· 8m @ 62.53g/t from 60-68m in MNRC001 (this announcement)
· 2m @ 7.00 g/t from 92-94m in MEKC370
· 3m@ 5.22 g/t from 72-75m in MNRC004 (this announcement)
· 9m @ 42.97g/t from 45-54m in MNRC003 (this announcement)


----------



## vincent191 (30 March 2010)

I remember the days of Joe Gutnik of Endeavour mines (??) back in the 1960s. He used to release spectacular drilling results of one (1) hole and the share price would shoot up. 

One newspaper reporter commented that Joe had found a very rich "round" deposit of gold. The deposit is approxinmately the size and depth of the drill hole.....6" in diameter and 60 feet deep!!!

If anyone can remember Joe, he came back after a trip to the holyland and claimed that God spoke to him and told him he is going to find a very large and rich gold deposit. He was reported to be telling everyone in the synagong of this revelation.


----------



## burglar (29 November 2010)

"Bonanza Grade Gold at Andy Well"

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101129/pdf/31v711rl95nr41.pdf

3 Metres @ 140.3 g/t


How did I miss this one? *sigh*


----------



## sreeve (31 March 2013)

DRM chart update - some clear points of resistance overhead.








~ Scott


----------



## piggybank (30 January 2014)

Nice chart Scott

HIGH-GRADE GOLD INTERSECTION EXTENDS SUZIE ZONE AND CONFIRMS ANDY WELL PROJECT UPSIDE

• High-grade quartz lode intersected with horizontal underground diamond hole
• Northern extension of Suzie Zone intersected - 0.5m @ 59.0g/t from 451.6mdh
• Intersection approximately 1000 m north of existing drilling and 135m below surface
• Confirms significant project upside at Andy Well and potential to increase mine life

Doray Minerals Limited (ASX: DRM, Doray, the Company) is pleased to announce that the horizontal
underground diamond drill hole testing the footwall sequence to the Wilber Lode has been successful in...

If you wish to read more, you can do so by clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=DRM&E=ASX&N=665487

​


----------



## piggybank (14 February 2014)

It closed today at 98c (up 9% on the day) on very good volume. Investors must have been impressed with the announcement made to the market today - High-Grade Gold Intersection From Kirsty Zone.

This report can be read by clicking on here:-

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=DRM&E=ASX&N=667586


----------



## sreeve (6 October 2014)

My take on the DRM Chart (weekly) below.

DRM now fallen 11 of last 12 weeks, breaking some key support lines. Technically the only real potential support area on the chart is around 40 cents when DRM last hit the area in June 2013. Hard to see on my small chart, but the last two weeks have shown some "tails" to the weekly candles indicating current buying support below 50 cents.






~Scott


----------



## goccipgp (13 October 2014)

DRM is waking up. Technical indicators at au stoxline show bullish across in MACD and Stochastics.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2016)

Since taking control of Mutiny and bringing Deflector to production, Doray haven't looked back.




Another breakout today (sadly, without me )


----------



## pixel (21 July 2016)

$1 is a rather psychological hurdle. It may prove holding support, or we could see further downside to close one or both of the lower gaps.




Having sold all my goldies but a few KDR, I am in no rush to jump back into the Yellow Sea.


----------



## notting (9 September 2016)

Fallen through it's weekly 61.8 fib retrace and weekly 200 week moving average and falling and falling and falling.
Market certainly did not like the last report. 
Not sure why other than it must have been expecting a lot more.
They are well hedged for future downturn in gold price when fed hikes in September and seem to be run ok, and are not expensive compaired to other miners.  Debt is in control, hence I was not short this particular goldie.


----------



## Miner (25 September 2016)

notting said:


> Fallen through it's weekly 61.8 fib retrace and weekly 200 week moving average and falling and falling and falling.
> Market certainly did not like the last report.
> Not sure why other than it must have been expecting a lot more.
> They are well hedged for future downturn in gold price when fed hikes in September and seem to be run ok, and are not expensive compaired to other miners.  Debt is in control, hence I was not short this particular goldie.




I noticed the hedged price of DRM is much lower than some of its competitors similarly AISC for DRM is above than few of the competitors. 
Where most of gold shares gone up, DRM behaviour is not aligned. 
watching for further down fall to enter .


----------



## So_Cynical (27 February 2017)

Watched DRM for quiet a while, in today @ 0.345 ~ The write downs last week hurt the share price but im punting that it wont be a long term drag, annual revenue building towards 200M and costs falling, production price is still high but have confidence the new management team can bring it down a little.

POG has been going sideways for almost 4 years now, thats a hell of a consolidation.
~


----------



## pixel (27 February 2017)

Good luck, SC 
I've kept it also on my watchlist, but am still waiting for confirmed support.
So far, I can't see it yet.


----------



## peter2 (27 February 2017)

Bold move SC, certainly contrarian. The price chart indicates that this company sucks. 

Record quarterly production and the stock price continues to fall. You can only hope the new CEO can turn this company around.


----------



## pixel (6 July 2017)

Ouch!!!
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872044


----------



## So_Cynical (6 July 2017)

MINING AT ANDY WELL UNDERGROUND TO BE SUSPENDED ON 1 NOVEMBER 2017.

http://www.dorayminerals.com.au/wp-...ground-to-be-suspended-on-1-November-2017.pdf

Fair chance that DRM will be dropped from the ASX300 at the next re-balance...


----------



## pixel (10 July 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872674
That's interesting: IOOF, after selling off in June, have now been buying some serious numbers...


----------



## pixel (21 July 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01875915
... a day after Ruffer LLC upped their holding by 4M


----------



## Cam019 (15 January 2018)

DRM, another interesting one. Price has recaptured the 200-day SMA, retested it, and was able to hold it. Price continuing to trend nicely. Could offer a nice R:R with another pullback and volume decrease. One to watch.


----------



## Cam019 (22 February 2018)

Had my first experience with a gap down this morning. It wasn't pleasant but it is part of trading. Got my stop to above BE (including brokerage) @ 0.295 but, DRM opened @ 0.29. I exited this morning @ 0.285 with a loss of -0.24R. Even though it is a small loss I am happy with how I managed the trade.


----------



## brty (22 February 2018)

This is an interesting case DRM, and the result of the cap raise as soon as it hit a new high, has caught a few of us in the trade. I added to my existing position on Monday at 31.5c and use wide stops, so I'm still in the trade.

I use both TA and FA with a high bent on TA. As I mentioned in Peter2'S thread, I find that a sudden bad news announcement in a rising trend, tends to be just a pullback, not a change in trend.

I also figured that for the company to pull off a $25m cap raise, at a price the share was a few days ago, then there must be some very good news on the way for all the large holders + sophs to take up the offer so willingly, with a negative gold price and DOW in the background.

I will not be surprised to see some good news announcement that gaps the SP in the other direction in the next few days, but also I'm prepared to be completely wrong.

With any cap raise you expect the price to retrace to the issue price, in this case 28c, and often go below as it has slightly today. This is because there would be sophs that took up the offer but didn't really want the stock. It happens all he time, as to get offered the really good ones, you have to oblige the broker in taking up a lot of others that you didn't really want, then just dump them on market.

If the stock continues to fall, quickly, then I'll take the loss. If it meanders for a couple of days, without falling much further, I'll stay in. Should that happen for too long, then I'll bail.
 If there is good news released in the next week or so, that takes it to new near term highs, I'll probably add, again.

The overall chart pattern is still bullish, with recent 7 month highs a bullish sign as they were higher than swing highs from the prior down leg. This could just be a spike down in the overall bullish trend, they happen all the time.
Then again I could be completely wrong here, but in the scheme of things it is just another trade, it will work or it wont.


----------



## pixel (10 May 2018)

Traded some swingers in the recent consolidation.
Bought this morning a position in hope of a breakout - which may just start to happen.


----------



## peter2 (10 May 2018)

Looks like the new Managing Director and board have turned this company around. 
Record qrtly production and debt significantly reduced.


----------



## Kryzz (25 May 2018)

peter2 said:


> Looks like the new Managing Director and board have turned this company around.
> Record qrtly production and debt significantly reduced.
> 
> View attachment 87300




DRM looks to be retesting the initial breakout nicely on reduced volume at the moment. Hoping it holds from here.


----------



## Kryzz (11 July 2018)

Kryzz said:


> DRM looks to be retesting the initial breakout nicely on reduced volume at the moment. Hoping it holds from here.
> View attachment 87519




Retest seems to have held, announcements on Monday and today haven't caused any shock-waves. Let's see if it can take out the high set back in May.


----------



## Kryzz (23 July 2018)

Kryzz said:


> Retest seems to have held, announcements on Monday and today haven't caused any shock-waves. Let's see if it can take out the high set back in May.
> 
> View attachment 88297




Big couple of days here for Doray pushing out to new yearly highs.


----------



## System (10 April 2019)

On April 9th, 2019, Doray Minerals Limited (DRM) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following the completion of a merger with Silver Lake Resources Limited on Friday, 5 April 2019.


----------

